# Fuel distributor rebuild (84 Rabbit Convertible)



## unlurker (Aug 20, 2010)

Howdy,

I'm the new owner of an 84 Rabbit convertible project car. I took the shop for diagnostics, and they tell me that the fuel distributor is bad. I'm a newbie mechanic, but I've got a mechanically skilled (ex pro mechanic) friend who is willing to help out. What is the feasibility of rebuilding the distributor that is on the car? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

unlurker said:


> I took the shop for diagnostics, and they tell me that the fuel distributor is bad. What is the feasibility of rebuilding the distributor that is on the car?


Slim to bad if your looking for opinions. Yes it has been done by what seems to be a few people. No there are no rebuild kits sold, at least by VW or Bosch. If you search the Internet you should be able to find a page on doing a rebuild, from a Porsche forum I think. If things go well it will work good again, if not it will be lost forever (not really, but it could be). For the cost of a good used one at a strip lot or say Ebay, I would just replace it.

Did the person that said it was bad explain just how or why? What is the issue with the car that they say it is bad?


----------



## unlurker (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

The car was running pretty badly, so I had the shop do a tuneup and some diagnostics. I was looking to get it running a little better, and to get a to-do list of things that I could try to tackle myself. It was having trouble idling, and was pretty gutless. They replaced the fuel injectors and warm up regulator for me, and did a tune-up and inspection. It is idling fine now, but still is pretty gutless. The shop said that they isolated the problem to the fuel distributor.


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

unlurker said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I'm the new owner of an 84 Rabbit convertible project car. I took the shop for diagnostics, and they tell me that the fuel distributor is bad. I'm a newbie mechanic, but I've got a mechanically skilled (ex pro mechanic) friend who is willing to help out. What is the feasibility of rebuilding the distributor that is on the car?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


You can do it! The fuel distributor usually has one major problem, the plunger. The inside spring valves were well made, and usually don't cause trouble. Here is a step by step instruction on what to do to free up the plunger.
http://www.vintagewatercooleds.com/tech/2007/cleaning-the-cis-airflow-sensor/#more-46

That being said, there is a lot more to it than that. Many modern mechanics find the mechanical fuel injection confusing, and it takes a veteran of this vehicle (or a very patient person) to do a good job troubleshooting. After troubleshooting your TTswitch, Aux.air valve, WUR/CPR, fuel pump, air meter sensor plate, etc. Change all of your seals/gaskets from the airbox to the intake manifold gasket, if it has been a while. That will help more than anything.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Cleaning the plunger is a far cry from rebuilding the fuel distributor. Freeing a sticky plunger, which should only be done if it was determined it is in fact sticking, is just a standard maintenance procedure and covered in many repair manuals. Opening the fuel distributor to clean the years of crud out, which is often the problem with older fuel distributors, is much more in depth and could render the fuel distributor useless if not done properly. I will not question the mechanics diagnostic skills, but if it is really bad or in need of a cleaning, do yourself a favor and find another good used one. Then if you want to give rebuilding one a shot, at least your ride will still be working while you play/learn.


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

WaterWheels said:


> Do yourself a favor and find another good used one. Then if you want to give rebuilding one a shot, at least your ride will still be working while you play/learn.


 Good advice.
There are rebuilt units available, where a competent individual has completely taken them apart, and fixed whatever problem was lurking. They say most of the time it is just a sticky plunger. Some extreme cases get rust/debris jammed in the inside. The springs almost never fail. There is thin diaphragm material inside, difficult to re-assemble. I sure wouldn't try to take one apart.
There are aftermarket ones available new.
I have seen them with my own eyes.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Of course there are rebuilt units sold, I know a company in England for one, and yes, Bosch still sells new units under different part numbers. But if you know of where a rebuild kit exists, please post up a link or a company name, I'd like to look into it. There are many people who I know would like this information also as they too can't find any kits.


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

WaterWheels said:


> Of course there are rebuilt units sold, I know a company in England for one, and yes, Bosch still sells new units under different part numbers. But if you know of where a rebuild kit exists, please post up a link or a company name, I'd like to look into it. There are many people who I know would like this information also as they too can't find any kits.


I discovered it one bleary eyed night, after months of searching. As soon as my two come in the mail, I will post where I found it. I promise.


----------



## brianao34 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rabbitissimo said:


> I discovered it one bleary eyed night, after months of searching. As soon as my two come in the mail, I will post where I found it. I promise.


Broken promises? Tisk tisk.


----------



## joeaudifox (May 5, 2012)

I've heard its very hard to actually rebuild. Be careful when you split it apart, because there are many small little springs and seals that will pop out when you do! Im also not sure what you would use to re-seal it because originally (from factory) I believe it was sealed with wax. Good luck!


----------



## brianao34 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just in case anyone was wondering
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...on-rebuild&p=73773975&viewfull=1#post73773975


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

brianao34 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...on-rebuild&p=73773975&viewfull=1#post73773975




also:
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1123823


i would agree try cleaning the control plunger first
replace the O-ring between the airplate and the distributor

remove and check your fuel regulator which you can buy new with new o-rings

otherwise there are no other "kits" which you can use to service it

you can find all the O-rings, get the Viton kind (not rubber)
but they will probally be expensive


----------

